#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Excel για τον αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό του Ν.4178/2013

## josif1976

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ συνάδελφε. Θα το δοκιμάσω άμεσα!

----------


## Xάρης

Να σαι καλά Νίκο.

----------

arisarg

----------


## arisarg

Νάσαι καλά Νίκο για την προσφορά σου!

----------


## styliani

Ευχαριστω .

----------


## zaxinio

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## acima

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## mpatza

Ευχαριστώ!!!!!

----------


## tinamax

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο

----------


## despoina_ier

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## aramis

μπράβο,σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## ΓΜΘ

ευχαριστώ πολύ. οχι μονογια το προγραμματάκι αλλά και για όλες τις απαντήσεις σου σε κρίσημα ερωτήματα συναδελφων που μας βοηθούν πολύ. βλέπω συνεχεια το ονομά σου. πότε προλαβαίνεις?

----------


## dimita

ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## kazabubu

Και **** τα excel. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ

----------


## argi11

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο

----------


## tlimon

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ουσιαστική βοήθεια

----------


## s.a.s.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## giannhst

Συνάδελφε, Θερμά ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Eytyxia Tzima

Χίλια ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## mpl

Δεν υφίσταται πια το αρχείο? κάνει download αλλά ανοίγει ένα άδειο excel. Ψάχνω τον τελευταίο προϋπολογισμό σε ευρώ και δεν μπορώ να τον βρω.  :Λυπημένος:

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Το αρχείο excel υπάρχει, διαθέτει 3 φύλλα και δεν είναι κενό.

----------


## sdadi

ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## isaia

Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## cargyris

Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## filippa_topo

Συγχαρητήρια Νίκο, πολύ χρήσιμο αυτό το αρχείο.

----------


## ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΚΥΤΙ

Σ ΄ ευχαριστώ και εγώ πολύ Νίκο
Φαντάσου να είχες τα ευχαριστώ σε ευρώ..............

----------


## NIKOS_M

Τα έχω σε φίλους (ελπίζω) και αυτό αξίζει περισσότερο. Να 'σαι καλά.

----------


## TSOTYLI1986

Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα, ωραία δουλειά

----------


## christos.ts

Ευχαρισώ πολύ..Αρκετά χρήσιμο

----------


## petros dendias

ευχαριστω

----------


## kourepai

Να 'σαι καλά Νίκο, μας γλιτώνεις πολύ δουλειά!

----------


## marlend

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά..... :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## JennyLe

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
Οι τιμές μονάδος ισχύουν  οι ίδιες και για τον Ν.4495/2017 ;

----------


## NIKOS_M

Οχι. Και οι περιγραφές των εργασιών είναι διαφορετικές.
Θα κοιτάξω όταν βρω χρόνο να αναβάσω ένα καινούριο αρχείο για τον 4495.

----------


## Tanaso

Ευχαριστώ

----------

